# Can I take Vicodin while breastfeeding?



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

Just has all 4 of my wisdom teeth out today. DS was being a punk and headbutted me 2x in my jaw...

We are only nursing every 48 hrs, since we're weaning. He did nurse today. Is taking vicodin a risk?


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

I took Vicodin after I gave birth for severe hip pain and nursed my baby. The nurses said it was ok.


----------



## msumomma (Nov 6, 2005)

hales says it's in lactation risk catergory L3. It says it should be ok, but to try to nurse before taking the medication to minimize exposure.


----------



## GatorNNP (May 17, 2004)

its okay, but be careful on how much the drug affects you if you are home alone with your children/child. One percocet is too much for me to be coherant enough to watch a toddler.


----------



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

I've noticed it's not as strong as percocet, but boy it helps. My jaw is killing me!!! thanks so much mama's..


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

I know you're already taking it, but I just wanted to add that Vicodein and it's cousin Percocet are the drugs that are routinely prescribed to women who've had C-sections. So yeah, totally safe to take while BFing


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

Yep, I was prescribed Vicodin (or the generic) after my cesarean. I didn't end up taking it like I should have.

I've heard it can be constipating.


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

Vicodin can be constipating. You can take Docusate Sodium (Colace) to relieve any constipation you might experience. This is also safe to take while breastfeeding.


----------



## roseselene (Aug 3, 2003)

Just wanted to chime in and say that yes its safe for short term. Its given to post partum moms who had c/s's (that or percocet). Its just not recommended for long term use.
amy


----------

